# Only Asian Weapons?



## Cobra (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not sure what it is called, but at martial art competions, there are the acts when people hold weapons and swing them acrobtacly with great skill never hitting themselves, and the judges judge them. It is done with staves, nunchuks, tonfus, sais, chinese spears, and even swords like the katana or the chinese broadsword (I know I didn't spell those correctly).

But I have never seen weapon masters spar use European weapons like double edged swords, rapiers, halbreds, or maces. Are there any weapon masters in the world that compete at martial art competions with any of those European weapons?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 21, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what it is called, but at martial art competions, there are the acts when people hold weapons and swing them acrobtacly with great skill never hitting themselves, and the judges judge them. It is done with staves, nunchuks, tonfus, sais, chinese spears, and even swords like the katana or the chinese broadsword (I know I didn't spell those correctly).
> 
> But I have never seen weapon masters spar use European weapons like double edged swords, rapiers, halbreds, or maces. Are there any weapon masters in the world that compete at martial art competions with any of those European weapons?


This sort of competition goes on all the time at renisance fairs all across the country. I haven't seen the medival weapons used at your average karate tourney but I haven't been to a lot of tournaments.
Sean (speaking of tournaments www.iemat.com)


----------



## Tony (Apr 22, 2004)

Well over here in England there is an association for English Martial Arts and they still practice using medieval weapons. If you go and visit some of the castles, they actually put on shows with sword fighting, jousting, long staffs and Archery. There are associations like the Sealed Knot which re-enact The English Civil War so you'll see some sword play, muskets and staffs.


----------



## someguy (Apr 22, 2004)

Tony said:
			
		

> Well over here in England there is an association for English Martial Arts and they still practice using medieval weapons. If you go and visit some of the castles, they actually put on shows with sword fighting, jousting, long staffs and Archery. There are associations like the Sealed Knot which re-enact The English Civil War so you'll see some sword play, muskets and staffs.


Sounds kind of intresting.  Sounds more intresting then American Civil war reenactments.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 22, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Sounds kind of intresting.  Sounds more intresting then American Civil war reenactments.


unless, of course, to make it intresting they use real bullets. :mp5:
Sean (www.iemat.com)


----------

